# Where to get an 80 gallon hood...



## ThanatosAndNyx (Aug 31, 2009)

I have an 80 gallon aquarium, 48" Wide 19" Deep and need to get a hood and light fixture for it. 

It also has the center divider as well. 

I want to have live plants in the aquarium, but not necessarily heavy planted.

I also want to have two different lights in the fixture, one day and one night.

I have been unable to find a hood that suits my needs and was wondering if anyone knew of where i could get a good setup from.

Thanks


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

First of all, welcome to the site! 

There are many sources on the internet where you can find great deals on aquarium equiptment. If your LFS doesnt have what you need, you can try ebay, or various other online websites. My personal favorite site is craigslist. If you dont know what it is, it is like ebay, but all of it is local, in your area, so pick-up/shipping shouldnt be a problem. I would deffently try craigslist. Loads of great stuff on there.


----------



## ThanatosAndNyx (Aug 31, 2009)

CL dosent have anything. and the local stores are a joke.

mostly im wondering if anyone has a good idea about a brand, or a good one they would recommend. 

mostly online i cant find a hood that has dual lights, with independent power cords for timing separately.


----------

